# THE BIG 818 CRUISE SFV riders look



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

were doin a CRUISE NIGHT 818 style :cheesy: every rider in the sfv should come hit the blvd  

we need 2 show people how we ride


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

this will take place between LAUREL CYN BLVD AND RENALDI ON Sun FEB 24 6PM


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOMED AND ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED 2 LETS RIDE HOMIEZ


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOMED AND ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED 2 LETS RIDE HOMIEZ


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

I'll be out there in the runner clowning like I did back in the Days. :biggrin:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Jan 26 2008, 01:46 AM~9787571
> *I'll be out there in the runner clowning like I did back in the Days. :biggrin:
> *


you didn't clown no one.. don't let me bring out another regal... :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k.. you did represent the valley to the fullest..


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jan 26 2008, 05:56 AM~9787999
> *you didn't clown no one.. don't let me bring out another regal... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k.. you did represent  the valley to the fullest..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Jan 26 2008, 01:46 AM~9787571
> *I'll be out there in the runner clowning like I did back in the Days. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: ill see u their homie


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jan 26 2008, 05:56 AM~9787999
> *you didn't clown no one.. don't let me bring out another regal... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k.. you did represent  the valley to the fullest..
> *


r u comin 2 homie


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

this will be a good criuse


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jan 26 2008, 11:19 AM~9789048
> *r u comin 2 homie
> *


 yes i'll be there


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jan 26 2008, 12:37 AM~9787317
> *this will take place between LAUREL CYN BLVD AND RENALDI ON SAT FEB 23 6PM
> *


the day should be change to SUNDAY the 24th.. right?


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jan 26 2008, 11:39 AM~9789199
> *the day should be change to SUNDAY the 24th.. right?
> *


yes it did homie  :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jan 26 2008, 11:38 AM~9789195
> *yes i'll be there
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jan 26 2008, 12:37 AM~9787317
> *this will take place between LAUREL CYN BLVD AND RENALDI ON Sun FEB 24 6PM
> *


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jan 26 2008, 12:04 PM~9789354
> *
> *


COOL


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt for 818


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

"WILL MEET AT THE PARK ON BRAND BLVD HAVE A LIL GET TOGETHER AND THEN WILL CRUISE" :cheesy: :cheesy: the homie forgiven wrote this :cheesy: 

this seem good i like his idea


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Jan 26 2008, 02:30 PM~9790363
> *
> *


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

the big M will be there w some riders


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

*GOODTIMES WILL BE OUT THEIR REPIN :biggrin: *


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Jan 26 2008, 08:25 PM~9792309
> *the big M  will be there w some riders
> *


 :0 :cheesy: ill see u homies der


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 26 2008, 11:46 PM~9793547
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE OUT THEIR REPIN  :biggrin:
> *


*

:cheesy: oh shit homie this ganna be big *


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

this is ganna a big ass cruise lets ride and have fun


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jan 26 2008, 05:56 AM~9787999
> *you didn't clown no one.. don't let me bring out another regal... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k.. you did represent  the valley to the fullest..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn...like back in the days :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn...like back in the days :biggrin:


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

THE WHITE ON WHITE 300 WILL BE THERE>>> :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jan 27 2008, 09:47 PM~9799600
> *Damn...like back in the days :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Jan 27 2008, 11:22 PM~9800385
> *THE WHITE ON WHITE 300 WILL BE THERE>>> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: ill be lookin out for u homie


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

so we are all hooking up at the mission on brand? what time?


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 28 2008, 10:11 AM~9802377
> *so we are all hooking up at the mission on brand?  what time?
> *


brand 6 pm


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

we be there..rapping the pipas


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

2 da top


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Jan 28 2008, 03:02 PM~9804543
> *we be there..rapping the pipas
> *


 :0 :cheesy: thats firme homie  

even dukes r comin :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Jan 26 2008, 09:25 PM~9792309
> *the big M  will be there w some riders
> *


WASHALO ESTODO


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

LO LOWS C.C WILL BE THERE LIKE ALWAYS CRUISIN THE STREETS :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jan 28 2008, 08:44 PM~9807686
> *LO LOWS  C.C WILL BE THERE LIKE ALWAYS CRUISIN THE STREETS  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:  i heard u got a new born baby homie congradulations homie  

and its firme u ganna roll with us


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

was up homies


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 27 2008, 09:13 PM~9799348
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:  :wave:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     

if the 24 works out we should do it every month


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jan 29 2008, 12:26 AM~9810260
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> if the 24 works out we should do it every month
> *


thats if i get it back from the inpound on time :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 29 2008, 08:54 PM~9817715
> *thats if i get it back from the inpound on time  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: if u dont get it back well go 2 the next 1 in my lac homie  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

Has a cruise been "organized" out there before? If there was how was the turn out and/or did the cops harrass?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 30 2008, 02:10 AM~9819939
> *Has a cruise been "organized" out there before? If there was how was the turn out and/or did the cops harrass?
> *


HOMIE IT USE TO GET REAL GOOD BACK IN THE DAYS, BUT THEIRS NOTHING LIKE CRUISING HOLLYWOOD :biggrin: NOW THAT WAS BUMPER TO BUMPER  BUT WE TRYING TO GET IT CRAKIN AGAIN


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 30 2008, 01:10 AM~9819939
> *Has a cruise been "organized" out there before? If there was how was the turn out and/or did the cops harrass?
> *


It got big enough that the city put up "No Cruising" signs on Laurel Canyon and down Brand Blvd. They blocked it off a few times too. Their pinche orange and white road blocks would still be in the median on Monday morning. I remember the owner of the Mobil station on SF Mission used to tolerate it for a while till his lot got too full and then he'd call a tow truck. Shit was ill for a while back in the day.


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 30 2008, 09:56 AM~9821381
> *It got big enough that the city put up "No Cruising" signs on Laurel Canyon and down Brand Blvd.  They blocked it off a few times too.  Their pinche orange and white road blocks would still be in the median on Monday morning.  I remember the owner of the Mobil station on SF Mission used to tolerate it for a while till his lot got too full and then he'd call a tow truck.  Shit was ill for a while back in the day.
> *


true homie but were ganna bring it back fuck these stupied ass cops crusin isnt a crime :angry: on the 24 im ganna be their repin my 818 with my cad thats my baby :cheesy: and with some firme ass hynas :cheesy: and plus the cops r not xpacting us der so will ok  and if they do come fuck em homie cuz i dont got notin on me  

we need 2 dis cruise homies da 818 got all des nic ass lowlows but no were 2 cruise


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

nice ill be there in the 87 buick...


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Jan 31 2008, 12:32 AM~9828993
> *nice ill be there in  the 87 buick...
> *


 :0 :cheesy: ill be lookin out for u homie


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

wasup Uno Malo u ganna come ride with us homie


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jan 31 2008, 12:42 AM~9829054
> *wasup Uno Malo u ganna come ride with us homie
> *


Simon I'll be there REPPING the Plaque homie GOOD TIMES (818 Riders)


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jan 31 2008, 12:47 AM~9829096
> *Simon I'll be there REPPING the Plaque homie GOOD TIMES (818 Riders)
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:  lots of good timers will be riding with us  

ill be lookin out for u 2 homie  lookin forward 2 meeting alot of homies


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT 818


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 30 2008, 02:31 AM~9820010
> *HOMIE IT USE TO GET REAL GOOD BACK IN THE DAYS, BUT THEIRS NOTHING LIKE CRUISING HOLLYWOOD :biggrin:  NOW THAT WAS BUMPER TO BUMPER  BUT WE TRYING TO GET IT CRAKIN AGAIN
> *


I remember Hollywood Blvd. back in the days, but I never cruised Laurel Canyon. Hopefully it will be at least a monthly thing. We don't want to burn the spot every weekend and the cops catch on to it.


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 31 2008, 11:02 AM~9831415
> *I remember Hollywood Blvd. back in the days, but I never cruised Laurel Canyon. Hopefully it will be at least a monthly thing. We don't want to burn the spot every weekend and the cops catch on to it.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 31 2008, 11:02 AM~9831415
> *I remember Hollywood Blvd. back in the days, but I never cruised Laurel Canyon. Hopefully it will be at least a monthly thing. We don't want to burn the spot every weekend and the cops catch on to it.
> *


I REMENBER .... SHIT FROM K-MART TO SAN FERNANDO HIGH... AND FROM THERE TO SEPULVEDA AND THEM FOOTHILL " HOMEDEPOT" DAMN MEMORIES BUMPER TO BUMPER


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 31 2008, 11:02 AM~9831415
> *I remember Hollywood Blvd. back in the days, but I never cruised Laurel Canyon. Hopefully it will be at least a monthly thing. We don't want to burn the spot every weekend and the cops catch on to it.
> *


ur right homie if its monthly it will be real good  i hope on the 24 it gets big and we all have fun


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Jan 31 2008, 12:06 PM~9831924
> *I REMENBER .... SHIT FROM K-MART TO SAN FERNANDO HIGH... AND FROM THERE TO SEPULVEDA AND THEM FOOTHILL " HOMEDEPOT" DAMN MEMORIES  BUMPER TO BUMPER
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: we gota bring it back :cheesy:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Jan 31 2008, 12:06 PM~9831924
> *I REMENBER .... SHIT FROM K-MART TO SAN FERNANDO HIGH... AND FROM THERE TO SEPULVEDA AND THEM FOOTHILL " HOMEDEPOT" DAMN MEMORIES  BUMPER TO BUMPER
> *


Hell yea it was really good in the canyon and sepulveda them 2 places used to be the shit foothill was not that great but by the time they shut down sepulveda alot of people used to leave home but shit love them day's straight riding hopping everything goes


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

its ganna be like that


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 31 2008, 12:02 PM~9831415
> *I remember Hollywood Blvd. back in the days, but I never cruised Laurel Canyon. Hopefully it will be at least a monthly thing. We don't want to burn the spot every weekend and the cops catch on to it.
> *


heck yeah homie there was nothing like HOLLYWOOD


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 30 2008, 01:31 AM~9820010
> *HOMIE IT USE TO GET REAL GOOD BACK IN THE DAYS, BUT THEIRS NOTHING LIKE CRUISING HOLLYWOOD :biggrin:  NOW THAT WAS BUMPER TO BUMPER  BUT WE TRYING TO GET IT CRAKIN AGAIN
> *


93-96 WERE THE YEARS IN HOLLYWOOD


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

my A.D.D. havin ass could not sit still and just did not want to go home.
so I would take off my stearing wheel and and walk the canyon after paying
off the gas station to let me lay my shit in a parking space.

the cop's could not give me a hydro ticket if I am not actually in my car.
and they could not make me move it if it's parked in a employe's spot.
(now burn out, look both way's before crossing the street)
and no bro, you dont look like a retard with a stearing wheel and no car! :uh:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 2 2008, 01:31 AM~9847358
> *my A.D.D. havin ass could not sit still and just did not want to go home.
> so I would take off my stearing wheel and and walk the canyon after paying
> off the gas station to let me lay my shit in a parking space.
> ...


 :cheesy: u had everything pland out homie


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

3 BIG ASS Ts




















TTT


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Feb 3 2008, 12:58 AM~9853254
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT FOR THE CRUISE THE STRAYS WILL BE THERE


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 07:25 PM~9857453
> *TTT FOR THE CRUISE  THE STRAYS WILL BE THERE
> *


 :cheesy: thanks 4 da bump homie and thanks 4 bein down 2 ride da more riders da more better  :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

:biggrin: it going to the shit......


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Feb 2 2008, 01:57 AM~9847216
> *93-96 WERE THE YEARS IN HOLLYWOOD
> *


 :uh: you mean 88 up


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Feb 4 2008, 04:19 PM~9863638
> *:biggrin:  it going to the shit......
> *



X2 homie its ganna be fun homie  :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Feb 4 2008, 04:59 PM~9864022
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: wus up homie how u doin


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 4 2008, 05:10 PM~9864102
> *:uh: you mean  88 up
> *


  hope 2 see u der homie


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

20 more days


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

20 more days


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

20 more days


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

20 more days


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Feb 5 2008, 03:32 PM~9871140
> *:biggrin:
> *


19 more days


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

TTT for the big bad SFV.


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 6 2008, 09:54 AM~9877193
> *TTT for the big bad SFV.
> *


 :cheesy: thanks 4 da bump  
r u ganna come homie


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

18 more days


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

bump


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Feb 7 2008, 04:35 PM~9888656
> *bump
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

17 more days


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

ttmft
for the valley


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

bump......


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin 72 monte_@Feb 9 2008, 08:45 PM~9905124
> *ttmft
> for the valley
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: x2


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Feb 10 2008, 10:05 PM~9912924
> *bump......
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

that used to be the spot all weekend long. fri/sat nite and sun afternoon. I thought the cops still had LC blocked off on sundays. I wouldn't mind goin back for old times sake. its been bout 4 or 5 years for me since I been up there rollin.


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 11 2008, 01:55 PM~9917029
> *that used to be the spot all weekend long. fri/sat nite and sun afternoon. I thought the cops still had LC blocked off on sundays. I wouldn't mind goin back for old times sake. its been bout 4 or 5 years for me since I been up there rollin.
> *


 :cheesy: well homie its time 2 ride again hopfully u come ride


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 11 2008, 01:36 PM~9916936
> *TTT
> *


x2 homeboy :cheesy: 

da day is comin


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

no mas pasando..... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Feb 13 2008, 01:25 PM~9933913
> *no mas pasando..... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: hope u pass by on the 24th homie


----------



## LouDogg (Nov 27, 2005)

IM SOO READy....


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LouDogg_@Feb 14 2008, 12:15 PM~9942067
> *IM SOO READy....
> *


me 2 homie :cheesy: just 10 more days


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

LO LOWS CAR CLUB WILL BE ROLLING LO LOW STYLE.<span style=\'font-family:Times\'></span>


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Feb 15 2008, 01:19 AM~9947545
> *LO LOWS CAR CLUB WILL BE ROLLING LO LOW STYLE.<span style=\'font-family:Times\'></span>
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:  thats firme homie  its past 12 so only 9 more days :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

majestics ventura county will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Feb 16 2008, 12:15 PM~9957377
> *majestics ventura county will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Feb 16 2008, 11:15 AM~9957377
> *majestics ventura county will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: thats firme homie ur welcomed 2 ride with us  :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 16 2008, 11:29 AM~9957437
> *:uh:
> *



u coming


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

I need batteries :dunno:, hopefully i can purchase some on time :biggrin: I wanna ride!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 16 2008, 11:30 PM~9961137
> *I need batteries :dunno:, hopefully i can purchase some on time :biggrin: I wanna ride!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: fuckit homie if u cant get batteries ride with no juice :cheesy: ull still have fun homie :cheesy:  

hope 2 see u der


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

i just got juiced...  ..ready for the cruz


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## irvings213 (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 16 2008, 11:41 PM~9961202
> *:0  :cheesy: fuckit homie if u cant get batteries ride with no juice :cheesy: ull still have fun homie :cheesy:
> 
> hope 2 see u der
> *


u make me feel like going then


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 the top for the valle


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

7 days


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:  all u homies r ganna have fun


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Feb 17 2008, 01:18 AM~9961614
> *i just got juiced...  ..ready for the cruz
> *


 :cheesy: :0 oh shit u ganna have fun :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 17 2008, 03:37 AM~9961952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oh fuck u coming with that sexy street hiting monster :cheesy: that look mean homie lookin forward 2 meeting u


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irvings213_@Feb 17 2008, 05:00 AM~9962029
> *u make me feel like going then
> *


 :cheesy: thats just me bein me  :cheesy: 

:cheesy: bein a fuckin rider ant about jucie homie its about fun and supprotin da homies on a cruise  like ur doin  

sorry 4 my spelling i fucked up in sckool :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

2 all da homies who showed love and helped me thanks homies
when i first come up with da idea of da cruise i thougt no 1 in da 818 would help or souport me but i was wrong thanks homies

thanks

2 all da homies on this topic
and da 818 area riders topic
and all the car clubs that will come


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

bump...... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Feb 17 2008, 11:06 PM~9968050
> *bump
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## irvings213 (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 17 2008, 08:33 PM~9966555
> *:cheesy: thats just me bein me   :cheesy:
> 
> :cheesy: bein a fuckin rider ant about jucie homie its about fun and supprotin da homies on a cruise  like ur doin
> ...


lol thanks homie ill try to make it. Youll see me in my beat up 82 sky blue fleetwood  :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irvings213_@Feb 18 2008, 01:37 AM~9968767
> *lol thanks homie ill try to make it. Youll see me in my beat up 82 sky blue fleetwood   :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: now thats wat im talkin about :cheesy: thats bein a rider  

hopefully u come by


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

6 more days homies good night


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

see you all out there


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

Looks like it might rain on Sunday the 24th.  It's still a week away but the weatherman is saying 40% chance of rain. Are you planning on pushing it over to the next weekend if it rains?


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 18 2008, 03:14 AM~9969022
> *see you all out there
> *


  x2


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Feb 18 2008, 04:02 AM~9969080
> *Looks like it might rain on Sunday the 24th.   It's still a week away but the weatherman is saying 40% chance of rain. Are you planning on pushing it over to the next weekend if it rains?
> *


  :angry:  i hope it dosnt rain but if it rains alot den i gus we have 2  

but i dont think its ganna rain :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

no rain i checked


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Feb 18 2008, 05:44 PM~9972944
> *:thumbsup: TTT
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

u homies will see me in my blue lac that they









not much but ill still will ride da blvd


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

post up some of da rides that will be out der


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

post up some of da rides that will be out der


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

don't got a "ride" but look for a knucklehead pelon rollin a black '06 solara checkin out the lolos and hopefully some hynas :nicoderm:


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 18 2008, 08:57 PM~9974843
> *don't got a "ride" but look for a knucklehead pelon rollin a black '06 solara checkin out the lolos and hopefully some hynas :nicoderm:
> *


its all good homie :cheesy: u can roll with my lac :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Feb 18 2008, 09:15 PM~9975026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a baddass bomb homie  im ganna be lookin out 4 it


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

im try 2 bring some hynas


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

i hvnt washed my car 4 2 months and it still shins


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 18 2008, 09:29 PM~9975164
> *im try 2 bring some hynas
> *


sounds like a party on the blvd now! that's wut I'm talkin bout! :nicoderm:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 18 2008, 10:06 PM~9975610
> *sounds like a party on the blvd now! that's wut I'm talkin bout! :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :0 a blvd party :0 :0 :cheesy: its ganna be da best day


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttmft almost 5 days


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Feb 15 2008, 12:19 AM~9947545
> *LO LOWS CAR CLUB WILL BE ROLLING LO LOW STYLE.<span style=\'font-family:Times\'></span>
> *


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

ill try to bring this one out too :biggrin:


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Feb 19 2008, 08:06 AM~9977573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice ride homie bring it out


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Feb 19 2008, 03:47 PM~9980189
> *
> *


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Feb 19 2008, 01:03 AM~9976855
> *:biggrin:
> *


how many of or homies will be there


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

on 5 days left homiez


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Rain is in the forecast. :angry: 

Is there a rain date rescheduled on this or is everyone just gonna chance it.:dunno:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 20 2008, 08:44 AM~9985682
> *Rain is in the forecast. :angry:
> 
> Is there a rain date rescheduled on this or is everyone just gonna chance it.:dunno:
> *


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

n :biggrin: mas pasando...


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 20 2008, 08:44 AM~9985682
> *Rain is in the forecast. :angry:
> 
> Is there a rain date rescheduled on this or is everyone just gonna chance it.:dunno:
> *


no homie its ganna rain but only in da mornin but if thats ganna fuck it up we will reschedule it


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

fuck da rain im still ganna ride with my homies and homegirls that day i hope every1 is down becuse i whated a fuckin month and im a true rider

and plus even if it dose rain its only ganna be in da morning by the time is 6 it would stop raining 

so fuckit its still on

818 is always down


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

still on


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt 4 days left


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

:0 3 days left :cheesy:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

i get the car back from the mechanic tommorow.....


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

i get the car back from the mechanic tommorow.....


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Feb 21 2008, 03:02 PM~9997032
> *i get the car back from the mechanic tommorow.....
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: thats good homie ull make it 2 da cruise  hope 2 see u der


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

my cuzin will be der with his 64 with a whole bunch of hynas all u homies could pick on em


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 21 2008, 05:08 PM~9997976
> *my cuzin will be der with his 64 with a whole bunch of hynas all u homies could pick on em
> *


That sound good.. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Feb 21 2008, 05:58 PM~9998475
> *That sound good.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Feb 22 2008, 03:54 PM~10006239
> *:biggrin:
> *


so wat u coming with homie


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Feb 22 2008, 03:54 PM~10006239
> *:biggrin:
> *


so wat u coming with homie


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jan 26 2008, 12:32 AM~9787287
> *were doin a CRUISE NIGHT 818 style :cheesy:  every rider in the sfv should come hit the blvd
> 
> we need 2 show people how we ride
> *


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 22 2008, 09:29 PM~10008657
> *
> *


we ganna rep da big 818 homie


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 22 2008, 09:50 PM~10008868
> *we ganna rep da big 818 homie
> *



*THATS RIGHT 818 TO THE FULLEST* :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 22 2008, 11:52 PM~10009951
> *THATS RIGHT 818 TO THE FULLEST :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: come lets ride that day tell da homies from ur club 2 roll 2 it might rain a lil but fuck it i wanna ride for da 818 no rain can stop real riders :cheesy:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

r we still cruising if it rains...the forcast shows rain?


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

SO where is every one going to meet at and what time? :dunno:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 22 2008, 11:55 PM~10009974
> *:biggrin: come lets ride that day tell da homies from ur club 2 roll 2 it might rain a lil but fuck it i wanna ride for da 818 no rain can stop real riders :cheesy:
> *


i aint scared of no rain but im not about to get all my undercaridge all fucked up that shit takes a while to clean those that got chrome know what i mean as long as its not raining 805 majestics will be there


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 18 2008, 08:43 PM~9974664
> *post up some of da rides that will be out der
> *


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Feb 23 2008, 02:42 PM~10012672
> *r we still cruising if it rains...the  forcast shows rain?
> *


yes we r homie :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 23 2008, 04:09 PM~10013113
> *SO where is every one going to meet at and what time? :dunno:
> *


brand park homie at 6 pm :cheesy: 

call me for more info 818 667 9392


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Feb 23 2008, 04:42 PM~10013253
> *i aint scared of no rain but im not about to get all my undercaridge all fucked up that shit takes a while to clean those that got chrome know what i mean as long as its not raining 805 majestics will be there
> *


if it dose rain its only ganna be lil :cheesy: and if anything happens 2 ur chrome ill clean it :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

ANYONE ELSE HAVE ANY EARLIER MEET POINTS, OR IS THIS THE ONLY MEET POINT. ANYTHING AROUND 3 OR SO, ANY CLUB MEET POINTS BEFORE THE CRUIZE?? :dunno: :yes:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 23 2008, 07:17 PM~10014300
> *ANYONE ELSE HAVE ANY EARLIER MEET POINTS, OR IS THIS THE ONLY MEET POINT. ANYTHING AROUND 3 OR SO, ANY CLUB MEET POINTS BEFORE THE CRUIZE??  :dunno:  :yes:
> *


i dont think so homie all my homies r coming at 6 even da homies on layitlow r comin at 6 :cheesy: 
why homie u wanna go early


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

if any 1 gots qustions hit me up my # is 818 667 9392


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

WELL THIS DAMN WEATHER IS THROWING ME OFF, I AM JUST WONDERING HOW THE WEATHER IS GOING TO BE AROUND THAT TIME, HOPEFULLY ITS ALL GOOD. :thumbsup: LETS CRUIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 23 2008, 07:39 PM~10014452
> *WELL THIS DAMN WEATHER IS THROWING ME OFF, I AM JUST WONDERING HOW THE WEATHER IS GOING TO BE AROUND THAT TIME, HOPEFULLY ITS ALL GOOD.  :thumbsup:  LETS CRUIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: let cruize homie cuz im down 4 any weather  

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ill be at da park at 6 2moro good night homies ill be back up on this before 6


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 23 2008, 06:13 PM~10013817
> *if it dose rain its only ganna be lil :cheesy:  and if anything happens 2 ur chrome ill clean it :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Feb 24 2008, 12:54 AM~10016218
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 24 2008, 01:03 AM~10016250
> *:biggrin:
> *


im ganna go clean my car :cheesy: get it ready


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

The 300 hundred will be there ....... :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Damn! I'd be joining you guys in a heart beat if I still lived in the area. I miss cruising the 818. Please post pics of the cruise for the ones who can't make it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Feb 24 2008, 12:42 PM~10017859
> *The 300 hundred will be there ....... :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: ill be lookin out 4 u homie ill be in a blue and grey lac :cheesy: lookin forward 2 meetin u homie :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 24 2008, 12:48 PM~10017892
> *Damn! I'd be joining you guys in a heart beat if I still lived in the area. I miss cruising the 818. Please post pics of the cruise for the ones who can't make it out! :thumbsup:
> *


thats cool homie sorry u cant make it but ill take some pics 4 u homie :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 24 2008, 01:44 PM~10018213
> *thats cool homie sorry u cant make it but ill take some pics 4 u homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

i cant what till 6


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

so were all meeting at brand park


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 24 2008, 02:48 PM~10018472
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


thanks 4 da bumps homie :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

im almost ready


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

im readyy ..im off tamp and ventura at the shop


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

Where exactly is brand park at, what are the cross streets????  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 24 2008, 04:23 PM~10019369
> *Where exactly is brand park at, what are the cross streets????   :biggrin:
> *


Laurel Canyon Blvd. & Brand Blvd. Take 5 FWY north and exit Brand Blvd. The exit is after you pass the 118 FWY. On Brand Blvd make a left.


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

hoppinsixty2,

Thanks Homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

can't make it. too much shit to do. cops hatin down there yet?


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: for the 818


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*JUST GOT BACK FROM THE CANYON JUST SAW TWO CARS THE FIRST ONE A OLD REGAL LIKE A 77 BLUE WITH HYDROS AND THE SECOND WAS A BOMB CAR 2 TONE BROWN THATS IT... DID NOT PASS BRAND PARK MAYBE EVERYONE WAS THERE BUT THE CANYON WAS DEAD...*


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

everyone was @ carls jrs on laurel canyon


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

got there just in time... got off the 5fwy around 6:30 just as everyone was heading down Laurel... then came back up to the Carls Jr... was a good turn out ... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

then we went to the target parking lot lot of peeps rolled up


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 take pics


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Pics or it didn't happen. 

I couldn't make it out for this one, but I'll try for the next one for sure!


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 24 2008, 09:55 PM~10021084
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE CANYON JUST SAW TWO CARS THE FIRST ONE A  OLD REGAL LIKE A 77 BLUE WITH HYDROS AND THE SECOND WAS A BOMB CAR 2 TONE BROWN THATS IT... DID NOT PASS BRAND PARK MAYBE EVERYONE WAS THERE BUT THE CANYON WAS DEAD...
> *


THE PARK WAS POPPING AND SO WA THE CANYON.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT LOT OF GENTE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

dammmm good 2 see the valle still take over the streets


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 24 2008, 08:55 PM~10021084
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE CANYON JUST SAW TWO CARS THE FIRST ONE A  OLD REGAL LIKE A 77 BLUE WITH HYDROS AND THE SECOND WAS A BOMB CAR 2 TONE BROWN THATS IT... DID NOT PASS BRAND PARK MAYBE EVERYONE WAS THERE BUT THE CANYON WAS DEAD...
> *


wutt were you flying in 2 burbank airport from vegas o wutt :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 24 2008, 04:37 PM~10019083
> *im almost ready
> *


much props 2 you homie for being 17 and being able 2 get this crowd pumped up


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD 2 SEE THE VALLE 2 GETHER AND NO HATTING MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND STREET RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP FOR A *GOOD TIME*


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 24 2008, 10:57 PM~10022268
> *much props 2 you homie for being 17 and being able 2 get this crowd pumped up
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE IM JUST TRYIN MAKE THING RIGHT :cheesy:  
UR RIDE WAS FUCK NICE HOMIE WAY BETTER IN PERSON


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Feb 24 2008, 10:07 PM~10021832
> *got there just in time... got off the 5fwy around 6:30 just as everyone was heading down Laurel... then came back up to the Carls Jr... was a good turn out ...  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:  WAS FUCKEN GOOD HOMIE THAT WAS FUN HAD DA BEST TIME :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin 72 monte_@Feb 24 2008, 10:09 PM~10021854
> *then we went to the target parking lot lot of peeps rolled up
> *


 :cheesy:  I SAW UR CAR U WERE NEXT 2 ME AT A TIME :biggrin: 

WAS GEART LOTS OF DOWN ASS RIDERS :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 24 2008, 11:11 PM~10022402
> *THANKS BIG HOMIE IM JUST TRYIN MAKE THING RIGHT :cheesy:
> UR RIDE WAS FUCK NICE HOMIE WAY BETTER IN PERSON
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT AND YOUR ON THE RIGHT TRACK AND YOU HAVE A GOOD ATTITUDE ALSO KEEP IT UP


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 24 2008, 10:33 PM~10022068
> *any1 take pics
> *


I HAVE PICS ILL POST UP IN LIL BIT

:biggrin: 

BUT WHEN SHIT STARTED POPIN MY CAM WHENT OUT SO I MISS LOT OF SHIT


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

WE WERE OUT THERE SINCE 1PM ROLLING LIKE TRUE LO LOWS IN THE RAIN.


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 24 2008, 11:15 PM~10022451
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT AND YOUR ON THE RIGHT TRACK AND YOU HAVE A GOOD ATTITUDE ALSO KEEP IT UP
> *


I WANNA GET IN GOODTIMES HOMIE :cheesy: 

THANKS HOMIE 4 SUPORTIN ME  :cheesy: 

AND DA CRUISE


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

THANKS 2 ALL DA HOMIES WHO CAME


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Feb 24 2008, 11:17 PM~10022473
> *WE WERE OUT THERE SINCE 1PM ROLLING LIKE TRUE LO LOWS IN THE RAIN.
> 
> 
> ...


ILL POST UP SUM PICS 2 :cheesy: 

WAS UP G :biggrin: 

EVERYTHING GOOD


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ILL BE BACK WITH PICS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 24 2008, 11:18 PM~10022485
> *I WANNA GET IN GOODTIMES HOMIE :cheesy:
> 
> THANKS HOMIE 4 SUPORTIN ME   :cheesy:
> ...


you know how we do keep in touch


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 24 2008, 11:22 PM~10022529
> *you know how we do keep in touch
> *



 I WILL HOMIE


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

MY PICS R STILL UP LODIN


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

IM GLAD IT WUS A GOOD TURN OUT I WISH I COULD OF MADE IT OUTHERE AND HIT THE CANYON WITH ALL THEM VALLEY BOYS BUT OBLIGATIONS COME FIRST


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Feb 24 2008, 11:42 PM~10022656
> *IM GLAD IT WUS A GOOD TURN OUT I WISH I COULD OF MADE IT OUTHERE AND HIT THE CANYON WITH ALL THEM VALLEY BOYS BUT OBLIGATIONS COME FIRST
> *


ITS OK HOMIE NEXT TIME :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

LO LOWS CC AND ME :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 24 2008, 11:47 PM~10022692
> *ITS OK HOMIE NEXT TIME :cheesy:
> *


DEFINETLY NEXT TIME ILL BE OUTHERE SWINGIN :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

MORE PICS IN A FEW MINS


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

ING IT TOGETHER. LETS DO IT AGAIN </span></span>


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Feb 25 2008, 12:24 AM~10022926
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS HOMIE :cheesy: I SAW DA COP STOP U HOMIE BUT U WERE RIGHT UP DER AGAIN DOIN UR THING HOMIE :cheesy:  I WAS REAL FUN CRUISIN WITH U HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

I THINK THIS IS DA PIG THAT PULLD MY BIG HOMIE ESE JAVIER OVER


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

SORRY HOMIES WHEN THINGS WERE AT ITS BEST MY CAM DIED ON ME


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 25 2008, 01:45 AM~10023019
> *SORRY HOMIES WHEN THINGS WERE AT ITS BEST MY CAM DIED ON ME
> *


NICE PICS HOMIE


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 25 2008, 12:55 AM~10023047
> *NICE PICS HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

I HAVE MORE PICS FROM PETERPIPERS BUT ITS IN MY HOMIES CELL PHONE ILL POST DOSE UP L8TER


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

I HAVE MORE PICS FROM PETERPIPERS BUT ITS IN MY HOMIES CELL PHONE ILL POST DOSE UP L8TER


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

I HAVE MORE PICS FROM PETERPIPERS BUT ITS IN MY HOMIES CELL PHONE ILL POST DOSE UP L8TER


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

THANKS 2 ALL DA HOMIES THAT CAME AND REP THAT 818
IT WAS A REAL GOOD DAY LOTS OF CARS AND LOTS OF FUN
AND 2 ALL DA 1S THAT DIDNT COME ITS COOL U MISSED OUT BUT 
WELL DO IT AGAIN

U HOMIES WANNA RIDE ON DA 30 OF MARCH THATS A SUNDAY
SAME WAY AND SAME TIME AND EVERYTHING


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

GOOD NIGHT HOMIES THANKS


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

Sure looked like fun! I missed out. I was in Fontana watching the NASCAR race which got delayed due to rain. Got outta there WAY later than I thought. Glad to hear it was a good turnout and there were no problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## LouDogg (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 25 2008, 01:13 AM~10023101
> *THANKS 2 ALL DA HOMIES THAT CAME AND REP THAT 818
> IT WAS A REAL GOOD DAY LOTS OF CARS AND LOTS OF FUN
> AND 2 ALL DA 1S THAT DIDNT COME ITS COOL U MISSED OUT BUT
> ...


March 30th sounds good....


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Feb 25 2008, 02:18 AM~10023194
> *Sure looked like fun! I missed out. I was in Fontana watching the NASCAR race which got delayed due to rain. Got outta there WAY later than I thought. Glad to hear it was a good turnout and there were no problem. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie will do it again homie dont worrie

im think in about doin it on da march 30

let me talk 2 some of my homies and den will make a new topic


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: 818 more pictures


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

LO LOWS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

good times checking in


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 24 2008, 01:42 PM~10018205
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: ill be lookin out 4 u homie ill be in a blue and grey lac  :cheesy:  lookin forward 2 meetin u homie :biggrin:
> *


I guess i missed you homie... i didnt read this on until today.. maybe next time will talk.... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by cady818_@Feb 26 2008, 10:22 AM~10033616
> *I guess i missed you homie...  i didnt read this on until today..  maybe next time will talk.... :biggrin:
> *


  its ok homie next time will kick it  i saw ur car der but i didnt know which 1 u were :cheesy:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 the top for the valle


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 25 2008, 12:58 AM~10022772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice 47!!


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 26 2008, 03:23 PM~10036185
> *2 the top for the valle
> *


YES SIR 2 THE TOP FOR THE VALLE X2 :biggrin:


----------

